# JOWO Nibs vs Osprey JOWO compatible



## JamesC (Aug 18, 2022)

Having trouble getting the JOWO nobs right now but I see OSPREY pens has a JOWO compatible #6 unit. They are about half the price. Was wondering if anyone had an opinion of the quality?
Thanks, Jim


----------



## showcaser (Aug 18, 2022)

Haven't tried them. Try here for Jowo 





						Meister NIbs
					

Meister Nibs



					meisternibs.com


----------



## RobS (Aug 18, 2022)

Meister is the primary US distributor for Jowo.


----------



## Psychmike22 (Aug 18, 2022)

I just ordered some to try.


----------



## JamesC (Aug 18, 2022)

showcaser said:


> Haven't tried them. Try here for Jowo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, all out.


----------



## showcaser (Aug 18, 2022)

JamesC said:


> Yep, all out.


Not all out, Just the floral. Except the black oxide in medium


----------



## Bope (Aug 19, 2022)

Have you tried Gouletpens? I have used their house branded and the Edison nibs. They fit the Jowo kit pens.


----------



## JamesC (Aug 19, 2022)

Bope said:


> Have you tried Gouletpens? I have used their house branded and the Edison nibs. They fit the Jowo kit pens.


They have a great website


----------



## JamesC (Aug 30, 2022)

It’s looking like a lot of products from Germany may become an issue in the coming months. Energy issues may become very problematic for some of the smaller industries. We’ll see I suppose. 
Jim


----------



## Psychmike22 (Sep 14, 2022)

I have been using Osprey Jowo compatible nibs for a few weeks as my daily writer. I am happy with their quality. They also gave me a discount as a pen maker. I will use them again.


----------



## Chasstevens (Sep 14, 2022)

JamesC said:


> Having trouble getting the JOWO nobs right now but I see OSPREY pens has a JOWO compatible #6 unit. They are about half the price. Was wondering if anyone had an opinion of the quality?
> Thanks, Jim


Etsy has them


----------



## JamesC (Sep 15, 2022)

Psychmike22 said:


> I have been using Osprey Jowo compatible nibs for a few weeks as my daily writer. I am happy with their quality. They also gave me a discount as a pen maker. I will use them again.


That’s great to hear. I just ordered some JoWos from turners warehouse. Back in stock , but I will order some from osprey. Thanks for the recommendation 
Jim


----------

